# FR: (la) France - article défini devant les noms de pays



## waycoo

When you refer to france the country, do you ever put la in front of it?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also FR: venir de l'/d'Angleterre, de (la) France, du Canada - article devant les noms de pays.


----------



## Xavier11222

Except within such phrases such as _les rapports France-Amérique_, you always put "la" in front of it.

EDIT: Unless of course some preposition or such comes in the way - _J'habite en France_ is hiding the article somewhere.


----------



## xtrasystole

Autre exception : 

_- D'où venez-vous ?
- Je viens *de France*. 
_
_- D'où vient ce vin ?
- Il vient *de France*.

_[pas : 'de la France']


----------



## Montaigne

And we write France with a capital "F".


----------



## AnnaTeresa

Bonjour,

In the following phrase, I love France, would it then be J'adore LA France?

Merci!


----------



## melu85

Yes, exactly.


----------



## okalak

Is it necessary to use the article "La" if I need to start my sentence with the country France?  For example:  _La France a commencé__ à__ me charmer pendant mon adolescence..._


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

Yes it is necessary.


----------



## LMorland

Dear okalak,

Here's the answer to your question: http://french.about.com/library/weekly/aa062400.htm 

P.S.  Please see my comment on your previous post (about using the subjunctive). WF has a separate Grammar Forum for grammar questions!


----------



## rappeler

Is an article required when the name of a country is the first word in a French sentence?


----------



## olivier68

I would answer "yes".
But, as usual, exceptions can occur. For instance : "Taïwan", "Monaco", "Hong-Kong", "Macao" are used without article... Maybe others.

What country do you have in mind ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Countries that usually take a definite article also take one at the beginning of sentences – unless it is a vocative.

_*La* France est un magnifique pays._



> France, toi qui m'avais charmée
> Toi que saluaient mes transports
> Tu me cachais que sur tes bords
> Je ne serais jamais aimée.
> 
> (Aimé Césaire, « Ourika » in _La Tragédie du roi Christophe_)


----------



## rappeler

Thank you for the responses.  Countries in question were Spain, Russia and Rwanda.  I will use the appropriate article with each one at the beginning of the sentences.


----------



## Bezoard

On peut cependant tout à fait écrire, sans article, des phrases comme celles-ci, relevées sur la Toile :

_France et Allemagne font volte-face en réclamant des quotas de réfugiés.
Angleterre, Ecosse, Irlande, France, Espagne et Portugal font partie des pays traversés.
Pays-Bas, Belgique et Luxembourg vont présenter leurs traditions aujourd'hui, à l'occasion de la Fête de l'Europe au Bourget-du-Lac.
Allemagne, Belgique, Espagne et France vont harmoniser et mettre en commun leurs dossiers._

C'est surtout utilisé par les journalistes, pour les titres notamment.


----------



## Maître Capello

On notera dans ces exemples que l'omission des articles n'a d'une part rien à voir avec le fait qu'il s'agit de pays et d'autre part qu'elle n'est possible que pour une *énumération*. S'il n'y a qu'un seul pays, l'article est obligatoire, si l'on excepte le cas du vocatif.

[…]


----------



## olivier68

[…]



rappeler said:


> Thank you for the responses.  Countries in question were Spain, Russia and Rwanda.  I will use the appropriate article with each one at the beginning of the sentences.



These ones require an article : "l'", "la" and "le".
Bezoard is right also : they can be omitted in case of multiple subjects (but putting articles in that case would'nt be incorrect).
Capello also is rigth if the name is used as a vocative.

[…]


----------



## Rosie Monnington

I'm not sure whether to use the definite article with Turquie in the answer to this question: 
Question:  Quels sont les pays d’origines des élèves ?  
Answer:  la Turquie et l'Italie


----------



## sound shift

I think the article needs to be included here.


----------

